# M&P 9 Field Strip by pulling trigger?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I posted this in another thread about my new M&P 9 but no one is answering. Thought I'd re-post it as a new topic:

Hopefully you other M&P owners can help me. 

The guy at the store/range showed me how to disassemble and clean it after my first shooting session. But I cringed because instead of locking back the slide and lowering that little gold lever inside the chamber that allows you to remove the slide without pulling the trigger (like the manual says), he leaves the magazine in and pulls the trigger to slide it off. Does this have the potential to break something? I thought I remembered reading something that said even though this works, it is not good for the gun.

Should I be worried, or is this just another method of field stripping the M&P?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The problem with that technique is one of safety. If the chamber and magazine are not empty you will hear a big bang and your friend if present might have a pain somewhere.

S&W designed the mechanism into the M&P's to guarantee an Acidental/Negligant Discharge would not occur during cleaning/maintenance operations. It should not harm the mechanism however if you are relatively new to gun handeling I reccomend you follow S&W's instructions.

:smt1099


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

*Thanks*



TOF said:


> The problem with that technique is one of safety. If the chamber and magazine are not empty you will hear a big bang and your friend if present might have a pain somewhere.
> 
> S&W designed the mechanism into the M&P's to guarantee an Acidental/Negligant Discharge would not occur during cleaning/maintenance operations. It should not harm the mechanism however if you are relatively new to gun handeling I reccomend you follow S&W's instructions.
> 
> :smt1099


Thanks TOF. I intend to follow the manual's method. Why pull the trigger, if you don't have to, right? I just wanted to make the sure the seemingly uninformed guy at the range didn't damage my brand new firearm.


----------

